# If you had to start from scratch all over again, what would you buy?



## Harry Muff (May 23, 2014)

What with all the Canon bashing ("they're taking too long, not giving us the megapixels we want, why aren't they upgrading the lenses I like?, I'm jumping ship to Niko/Fuji/Sony etc."), I had a thought...




If the unthinkable happened and you lost all your gear, but it was fully insured, leaving you with a nice fat cheque to go out and build a new system, which company and camera system would you invest in for your needs now that you aren't tied down by lenses and accessories?




Me? It would be a tough call. I love my 5D3 and my handful of lenses, but I'd have a long hard look at the D800e, maybe even the new 645z.






So would you use it as an opportunity to move over, or would it be a simple case of buying the same gear again?






Over to you chaps.


----------



## Random Orbits (May 23, 2014)

I think I would stay with pretty much what I have: 5D III/EOS-M and a bunch of lenses and flashes. Canon has lost the lead at some focal lengths, but what other company has the breadth of what Canon offers? Plus, Canon's recent releases (24-70 II, 24 IS, 28 IS and 35 IS) all have been in the right direction and it looks like the 16-24 f/4 IS may also be a top notch lens as well. I really like the 5DIII's AF system and high ISO performance, and Canon's RT system just works.

Lenses that I'd consider over what I have:
1. 35A versus 35L: 35L was my first fast prime, and I was hooked. I'm expecting the 35L II to be better, but if I'm starting from scratch, the 35A is definitely a consideration given it's lower price.
2. 50A versus 50L: 50L's AF works. I haven't tried the 50A, but reports that it's IQ is high but AF troublesome is holding me back.
3. Tamron 150-600 versus 100-400L.

More MP might be nice, but I'm happy with how many the 5D III has. I'm just hoping that there will be a high MP option that has a cost in the 5D range rather than the 1D line.


----------



## JPAZ (May 23, 2014)

Great topic.

To be honest, I have become so accustomed to the menu system and nuances of Canon that "jumping ship" might be difficult. Whatever I decided on would need to at least match the capabilities I've got (or better them). Then I'd think about things like what it weighs, how it handles, and, of course, price. In the end, I'd likely go with the Canon lineup, again. But, I might go with a different equipment lineup (1D something instead of the 5, different lens lineup although I kind of like the combo I've got until GAS strikes).


----------



## mackguyver (May 23, 2014)

That's a dangerous question...but here goes:

1D X
5DIII
16-35 f/4 IS
24-70 f/2.8 II
70-200 f/2.8 IS II
85 f/1.2 II
300 f/2.8 IS II
600 f/4 IS II
1.4x III
2x III
TS-E 17
TS-E 24 II
100 f/2.8L macro

That list is actually what I have with the exception of not owning the 600 f/4 II IS or 100L macro (I have the 180L macro), and I also own the 24L II and 50L.


----------



## jdramirez (May 23, 2014)

I dance with the devil I know. The gas may be greener, but just having familiarity with the control makes me a better photographer on the fly.


----------



## Botts (May 23, 2014)

I'd buy Canon for my primary system:

Canon 5D3
Canon 24L
Sigma 35A
Canon 70-200/2.8L II
Canon 500/4L II

My personal photography setup:

Sony A7s
Metabones EF Adapter
Zeiss 35/2.8
Fuji X100S


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 23, 2014)

I would go for pretty much what I have, perhaps change the 25-105 and 17-40 into a 24-70 Mk2.
I certainly wouldn't change brands as I mainly use long lenses and the only alternative is Nikon and theirs are not quite as good plus I much prefer the 1DX to the D4/D4s.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 24, 2014)

Hi Folks.
I'm fairly sure I would use the opportunity to go FF, no way I'd leave Canon, just too familiar and I once tried to help someone find a setting on a Nikon, it is one button push on the canon, never did find it on the Nikon, the sun carried on setting and I didn't want to miss it too! 
Probably wouldn't head straight for Sigma lenses, I would consider trying Canon and waiting to afford them! 
I do like the build, frame rate and focus points of my 7D but not the noise at higher iso's. It also fits my hands well, any replacement would have to be as good or better to hold!

Cheers Graham.


----------



## tolusina (May 24, 2014)

I had essentially that choice, jumped with both feet, eyes wide open into this here Canon camp last July.
I chose a 6D, have only two lenses so far, mostly use only the 40mm. Have two 600s plus remote, Pro 100, Gitzo, Acratech, Really Right Stuff, a custom built ASUS motherboard monster PC, an ASUS tablet, bunch of other little things. 
Oh yeah, and an UpStrap!! Minimalist plus Kevlar.
---
Anyway, there are a lot of things about Nikons that I far prefer over Canon, a whole lot about Canon that annoys me starting with folder naming and reviewing, I can go on but I won't.
There sure was enough about Nikon that made me want to switch though. At this point, I hope to never own another Nikon, there on my neverbuy list with HP and a few others.
If I directed the camera gods, I'd have them build Canons that handle like Nikons, nope, absolutely not Nikons that handle like Canons.
Meanwhile, the 6D delights me, a lot.
---
About the 6D.
Over on the 70D vs 6D thread, one of this forums newer members has summed up about the 6D very well, he wrote...


jpetep said:


> ....I'm really not sure how much more I could expect from a camera...every mistake I've ever seen in a shot is mine, not the cameras...I would never give up the low light capabilities or full frame...


---
Or, for one of those thousand word thingies, ponder the why of this..........





Sure, I know CPS likely loaned all those, but weren't all those guys Canon shooters already?



.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 24, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Or, for one of those thousand word thingies, ponder the why of this..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necessarily, particularly if it is a Canon sponsored event. When the full CPS circus rolls to an event anybody with photo credentials can borrow anything subject to availability for zero cost, no CPS membership, no Canon shooter requirements etc.

But there can be no doubt that with the 1DX and the MkII superteles Canon have put the bad old 1D MkIII days firmly behind them.


----------



## IMG_0001 (May 24, 2014)

The check would not be that big... Probably just covering for a 6d + 24-105 and a 35A or tamron 150-600. I'd probably go for the supertelezoom and pocket out the money for a 50mm f1.8 until I could afford more primes.

If I was to jump ship, I might have a look at the fuji rangefinders and change my shooting style. I like challenges...


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 26, 2014)

Starting from scratch, uuummmm. Well, I think i'd stick to Canon and have most of whatever I have now since I am a hobbyist only and I can't afford some very expensive glasses. However, this is my wishlist:

Canon 1Dx (Vs Canon 5D3)
Canon 24-70 f2.8L II
Canon 70-200 f2.8L IS II
Canon 16-35 f4L IS (Vs f2.8L II)
Canon 100 f2.8L IS
Sigma 35A (Vs 35 f2 IS or 35L 1.4)
Canon 8-15 f4L (Vs 15 f2.8)
Canon 1.4X III (Vs Mark II)
Canon 2X III (Vs Mark II)
Canon 400L f2.8L IS II
Canon 200-400 f4L IS 1.4X


----------



## kaihp (May 26, 2014)

I would probably consider a 1Dx over my 5D3 for a very long time. Keep my current lenses, maybe except for the 17-40/4L (now that the 16-35/4L IS is coming).

I'm lusting for a 85mm with a 1.2-1.4 aperture, but that's a separate topic.
Oh, and at some point I'd try a TS-E. But that would be "new" money.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 26, 2014)

For the lenses, I would buy exact of what I have, plus decent UWA zoom(16-35 f4 IS looks very promise)

Bodies? must be FF with 5D III features, at least. Maybe 1DX. Oh well, bodies come and go. 

Wish list....Canon FF mirrorless, so I don't have to add Sony/Zeiss stuff to my gear.


----------



## expatinasia (May 26, 2014)

I would also buy almost exactly what I have now. I may swap the 17-40L for the new 16-35L iii that is just about to come out, probably would not get the 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM, but I would never (until they launch a new version) want to be separated from my 1D X. The camera is just too good.


----------



## expatinasia (May 26, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> I would also buy almost exactly what I have now. I may swap the 17-40L for the new 16-35L iii that is just about to come out, probably would not get the 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM. All my other lenses would remain.
> 
> I would never (until they launch a new version) want to be separated from my 1D X though. The camera is just too good.


----------



## justaCanonuser (May 26, 2014)

Harry Muff said:


> If the unthinkable happened and you lost all your gear, but it was fully insured, leaving you with a nice fat cheque to go out and build a new system, which company and camera system would you invest in for your needs now that you aren't tied down by lenses and accessories?



If I wouldn't decide to concentrate on landscape & portrait and change to mid format, I'd rebuy 70 % of my Canon gear. Overall I am still happy with my 5D3 (such a good workhorse) and I love in particular my 85/1.2, the NikoSony system doesn't such fast lenses with such a superb bokeh. But I might save some budget and invest it in a A7R + a good EF/Sony adaptor for landscape shooting, this little great Sony is an intriguing camera.


----------



## Hillsilly (May 26, 2014)

I only stick with Canon because I'm heavily invested in lenses. If the cheque arrived, I'd probably just buy a 7D or 5D3, a 135mm, a used 300/2.8 and a 1.4 extender. I'd spend the rest on Fuji gear.


----------



## wsmith96 (May 26, 2014)

Interesting question. When I started with my photography hobby, I was being mentored by one of my employees on what gear I should get to start with. Unfortunately for me, I didn't stick with his recommendations and bought a rebel rather than the 50d he had recommended. Nothing against the rebels, but knowing now what I should have listened too then would have me much happier today. I still have that rebel and it does take pictures equally as good as that 50d would (given certain circumstances), but I'm wanting more out of the camera than it can give.

Now of course I would love to have a 1dx with all of the bells and whistles to go with it, but being honest with myself and my photography goals I would be just as happy with a 7d or 70d and my 10-22/17-55/60macro/and 70-200mkii. I'd like to throw in a 1.4 Mk iii teleconverter and a 6d too. But that's me. If my living depended upon my photography, then top of the line canon - no question.


----------



## FTb-n (May 26, 2014)

I wouldn't stray far from what I have. First the workhorse system:

5D3 with 70-200 f2.8 IS II
5D3 with 24-70 f2.8 II

Then add secondary gear:

35 f2 IS
40 f2.8 (ok, not essential, but cheap and fun)
50 f1.4 IS (if Canon ever introduces it)

Gear I'd be tempted to buy:

7D
24-105 f4 IS

I went the 7D route before the 5D3 was available and I still use it for outdoor sports. (It's alse a "trainer" body for my kids.) Now that I have both the 7D and the 5D3, I know that I don't really need the 7D. But, if I never used one, I might be tempted. 

Same holds true for the 24-105. This lens still gets use because I like the IS. Still, I'm finding less need for it now that I have the 24-70 f2.8. The latter is not only better in low light, but seems to focus quicker (maybe because ofits larger aperature). Still, if i didn't own the 24-105, I'd be tempted by the IS. But, the 35 IS and the future 50 IS would mitigate the need for 24-105 for its IS.

As for a "pocket" camera, I'd probably go for the G16 over another S100. I know it isn't as pocketable, but it's still small and better in low light throughout its zoom range.


----------



## tron (May 26, 2014)

I would get the same Canon gear minus some discontinued lenses.


----------



## mb66energy (May 26, 2014)

Haves in black - new ones in red:

TOOLS:
EF-S 10-22 | 60 ||
EF-M 11-22

EF 2.8/24 | 2.8/40 | 2.8+2.0/100 | 4.0/70-200 | 5.6/400 ||
EF 2.8 24 IS | Sigma 1.4 50 Art | 2.8 100 IS Macro + 2.0 100 | 4.0 70-200 IS | 5.6 400 

2 x 40D || 2x TC ||| 600D for video ||| EOS M + bunch of FD chrome rings 
2 x 600D for video and photo + 2 x EOS M with EF adapter as intelligent back cap

Add a fast APS-C and/or a slow high MP 35mm camera


----------



## ecka (May 26, 2014)

Here is a similar thread:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20612.msg389798#msg389798


----------



## cid (May 26, 2014)

It depends, if I should start from scratch, but with experiences I already have and let's say some unlimited budget ... then

5DmkIII (maaybe 1DX, bacause 12fps is tempting, but I like to crop)
1V - I want to buy this body for some film experiments
15mm Zeiss
24-70L mk II
55mm Zeiss
70-200L mk II IS
100L

aaaand

200L f/2 - I really really love it's bokeh
400L f/2.8 - to have some more serious reach

aaaand something portable

RX1

and then I put very satisfied smile on my face and pretend to be the happy buddha ;D


----------



## PKinDenmark (May 26, 2014)

What a terrible situation to start this fantasy. 
I am currently a very happy 6D-owner - 14 months on the meter right now. 
I am definitely staying in the Canon-camp, as Canon has provided the growth-path, that I needed, since I started digital in 2004 (Canon G5, then 450D, now 6D), and I am very comfortable with the user-interface as a whole.

Should I have to re-start from scratch today, I would probably choose 6D again, as for me it is the perfect balance between IQ, other capabilites and size (I do not want anything bigger / heavier). 
However that would change with timing, as we are now quite much into the 6D lifecycle. I know it is not near-term, but of course I would be happy to move into a 6D II or whatever such a thing would be named. The main improvement, that I would look for just now, is a more capable AF-system for action.
My set of lenses serves me well, too. I Intend to stay in the f/4 family (again my sort of compromise), as it becomes clearer, that there will be a strong range of f/4 quality lenses. Here some of the new tools look promising (16-35mm f/4 to replace my old 16-35 f/2.8 Mk I).
Ideas for some changes: 
- 50mm f/1.4 upgrade to ... ? I would probably wait for Canon on that
- 100mm L 2.8 macro (bought it when on crop) - I might consider the longer 180mm
- upgrade on flash - from current 420EX to ...? Do not know just now
And then add something longer than my 70-200 L IS f/4.
- a new 100-400mm II ?? 
- a 150-600mm perhaps (would be my first non-Canon lens)

So overall: Should this ever happen (hope not), please wait a couple of years for some of the vapor to become solid, and for some sort of 6D upgrade to materialize.


----------



## Skulker (May 26, 2014)

I don't think I would want to change. I'm very happy with the 1Dx and the 5D3. I don't think there is anything else out there that would tempt me, or is a better over all package.

I did consider changing to Nikon before the 1Dx came out but decided that Canon would probably catch up or overtake again. I know a lot of people will rattle on about DR or Mega pixels. Sure cleaner darks would be nice but its never really a problem unless I mess up with exposure. And I'm not really after extra megapxels.

Having said all that I have nothing against Nikon. If Canon wasn't there I would be very happy with Nikon.

The one thing I would like and don't have is a nice walk about camera. If I don't carry one the the above cameras then I use my phone. It would be nice to have something, but nothing avalible at the moment floats my boat.


----------



## eml58 (May 27, 2014)

Over the years I've tried a few different options alongside my Canon gear, D800, D3x, a7r, M9, but for what I currently like to Photograph ??

1Dx & my Big Whites, especially the 200-400f/4, 300f/2.8 II & 600f/4 II for anything that moves fast.

But for Landscape, Portraits, still life type Imaging ? Phase One IQ 280, as long as that Insurance Check was Reeeealy big, if it was less than reeeeealy big, maybe look at the soon to be released Pentax 645z.

The problem this introduces is then having to cart two systems every where you go, I mean, you have to take everything with you, right ??


----------



## distant.star (May 27, 2014)

.
Simply replacing equipment would hardly be a "start from scratch all over again."

If I were to really start again, I'd go to a good school for videography and get whatever equipment made sense for that world.


----------



## Don Haines (May 27, 2014)

I notice that nobody has said "I'll run out and get an iPad and a GoPro".... yet sadly enough, for what I need tomorrow night, that would be my first acquisition.....


----------



## verysimplejason (May 27, 2014)

Canon 6D with 24-105L + 50mm F2 macro, + Go-Pro Hero 3+ with accessories, 3 flashes, YN remote triggers, other strobist accessories (umbrellas, lightstands, reflector, snoot), a very good but light tripod and a good waterproof, shockproof, light backpack bag to fit all of these. The rest of the money, I'll just invest on travelling. Depending on the place I'll visit, I'll hire a zoom lens. Life is too short to visit and experience all the wonderful places on earth.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 27, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I notice that nobody has said "I'll run out and get an iPad and a GoPro".... yet sadly enough, for what I need tomorrow night, that would be my first acquisition.....



I've said Go Pro. I'm currently using an old G11 with underwater casing but I'd trade it gladly with a Go Pro with accessories.


----------



## Ivan Muller (May 27, 2014)

The problem I have with jumping ship is that there is no perfect system out there and Canon may be 'down' in the megapixel race for now but what happens when they are ahead again at some later stage, do I jump ship again??

the fact is that my stuff does the job quite well at the moment as it is, and here I am talking about making a living from architecture, industrial, portrait, corporate and advertising photography. For the pro stuff I have never felt the need to jump ship. Its for my own personal photography where I am more critical and here I would love to have a denser sensor ( rhymes quite nicely...!)

I was quite keen on the A7r as a resolution solution (!) but have been put off reports of inferior sensor quality with third party wide angle lenses in the edges..but nothing is to say these problems wont be fixed in the future, perhaps even before we see this 'fabled' megapixel monster from our 'love to hate ' camera brand !

As business is not all that great at the moment I have no desire , (or money!), to buy anything 'better' in any case.

So for the moment if I want a bit higher resolution than my 6d can give I haul out my vintage 2006 Mamiya ZD!

Which makes me think that try as we might there isn't really just one camera solution out there and like the days of old when every photographer had 35mm, medium format and 4x5/8x10 camera systems, perhaps we should view the current camera offerings in the same light, a Sony compact for pocked duties, a CaNikonSony for everyday and the Pentax 645 for when that extra resolution jump is essential...of course those with deeper pockets list will have some more exotic brands on it!


----------



## Hector1970 (May 27, 2014)

It might be easier to list what I wouldn't buy:
But did.
Sigma 150-500
Canon 28mm 2.8
Sigma 10-20mm
Canon 70-300mm III
Lens baby
Zeiss? Pentacon six 50mm with tilt adapter 
Canon 50mm 1.8
Samyang 8mm Fisheye(although it is good on an APS-C
Canon 85mm 1.2 L
Canon G12
I won't even mention the gadgets and triggers and flash modifiers I've wasted money on.
No wonder Garry Fong is so rich

I would rebuy
Canon 70-200mm f2.8 II
Canon 24mm TSe II
Canon 50mm 1.4
Samyang 14mm
Canon 24-105 F4l
Canon 100mm marcro
Canon 1.4 and 2x extensions
5D Mark III 
580ex II flash

I'd replace 17-40 with a 16-35mm

I'd also rebuy the Fuji X100s.
It's a lovely camera to use (even though I don't think it's image quality is good as a Canon APS-C sensor
I'd rebuy a Gopro too for time lapsing 
Lee filters I'd certainly rebuy.


No wonder people simplify later in life.
Too much gear not enough time taking photos


----------



## mkabi (May 27, 2014)

I love my current gear.
Only thing that I would change is how I got to the current system.
I mean, I first bought a t3i, then a 60D... even some sigma lenses.... all of them, till this very point, were trade-ins and trade-ups, which obviously makes you lose money.

Future gear that I wouldn't mind adding to my current set of gear:
-A second 7D
-7DII/7DC or a 1DC
-BMCC (not 4K)
-100 f/2.8 L Macro
-70-200 f/2.8 L IS (MkI is fine)
-Custom Cine 85mm


----------



## steliosk (May 27, 2014)

buy from scratch..
hmm

5D3 + 70-200 2.8 IS II for action

Nikon D800 or Sony a7R + Nikkor 14-24 + Nikkor 85 1.4G for landscape and portrait

big gap somewhere in between 24-70

The canon 24-70 2.8 II is way overpriced and no IS for that kind of money,
so the 40mm pancake might fill somehow. Cheap, sharp, small, lightweight!

I'd love some prime L glass such the 50L and 85L, but those lenses are soft, overpriced, slow focus (especially the 85L) and OLD


----------



## lightthief (May 27, 2014)

I have now:
5DIII
50D
8-15 Fisheye
17-40 4.0
35 1.4
70-200 2.8 IS II
100 2.8 IS Makro
100-400 4.5-5.6 IS 

I would buy:
5DIII
70D or 2nd 5DIII
8-15 Fisheye
16-35 4.0 IS
35 2.0 IS
70-200 2.8 IS II
100-400 II or 400 4.5 IS II
85 IS

I'm almost happy with what i have, i would only upgrade 
The 100L is very good, but i do not much macro.


----------



## dak723 (Jun 14, 2014)

In a sense, I did start over again. I owned the original Digital Rebel, and after 9 years or so, looked to replace it. I checked out a few of the newer Canon crop cameras over the years, but there was just no noticeable (to me) increase in IQ. Finally, when my camera began having problems, I bought the 6D. While I was happy with the results for landscape work, the reduced zoom capabilities and the difference in DOF for close-up work prompted me to look into the new Micro Four Thirds cameras from Olympus. Ultimately, I bought the EM-1, the 14-54mm Zuiko 4/3 lens (plus converter) and the M. Zuiko 75-300mm zoom (150-600mm equivalent). I sold my Canon 100mm Macro (non L), and some other Canon kit lenses. So, now I have the Canon 6D with 24-105mm L for serious landscapes and the Olympus for everything else, including just general walk around use. The convenience of the smaller size of M4/3 system - especially the 75-300mm lens can not be overstated, in my opinion.


----------



## DRR (Jun 14, 2014)

I'd still buy a Canon system. My gear is currently insured for a bit more than it's actually worth, primarily due to depreciation of the body, so if they cut me a check for full insured value I'd most likely replace all that I have right now, and possibly upgrade my 5DII to 5DIII.

Nikon makes a great system as well but I also think it's a case of "grass is always greener." I shoot a lot of portraits and I'd be concerned with skin tone quality. I don't need megapixels, anything over 16MP or so is overkill to me. I tend to think Nikon makes better sensors and optics overall but poorer ergonomics and less of a magical quality to images. Plus I don't want to learn a new system.

Tried m4/3 and I didn't like it. Pentax makes good stuff but I'd be concerned about the company behind it. Sony makes a nice system also, but I find the lens selection lacking.


Given a little bit more money my basic ideal kit is,

5D3
16-35 II
35L
85L
70-200 II

From there, if I were to add, I'd add 100mm Macro and probably a 17mm TS-E.


----------



## f1rstx (Jun 14, 2014)

i have 5d3 - 24-70 II - 135L - 35A. Now i'd probably go for Fuji X-T1 - 18-55 2.8-4 - 35 1.4 - 56 1.2


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 17, 2014)

Assuming they took everything, including my old camera bodies and lenses, I'd use the extra money off the loss of my EF-S gear to buy a 70D as by backup body. Then, I'd buy most of the rest of my gear as-is—a 6D, 24–105, 70–300L, a 16–35 L II (though I might consider the 16–35 f/4 L and use the cost difference to have a second 6D as my backup body), and my shorty forty.

Of course, this is a pretty unrealistic scenario. In the real world, if they stole all of my gear, including my old bodies and lenses, the value of my old gear would pay my $1,000 homeowner's insurance deductible.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jun 17, 2014)

Already did that (but I sold everything instead of losing it).

6D
Voigt 20
40STM
70-200/4is
270ex flash
trigger

Only change is I'm going to get rid of the 50/2.5 macro, probably the 420 flash, and get a 100is macro.
And I would upgrade my Sony RX100 to a MKIII.


----------



## noisejammer (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd focus on not being tied into one manufacturer, so my ZE lenses would all be gone but I'd still have a 21, 50MP. I'd ditch the 25, 28, 35/1.4 and 100MP then maybe get a 15 and 135. All would have Nikon F.2 mounts. I'd pick high end adapters.

I'd still use a TS-E 17, 1.4x III, 70-200 II and 400/4DO. These have no competition which ties me to Canon bodies. With this selection of lenses, a 5D2 does fine but I might take a 5D3. I'd keep the Hartblei 80/2.8 but again, I'd change to a Nikon mount.

For film, I'll stay with my OM 3Ti (assuming I could find another at a sensible price), 16FE, 28/2, 40/2 and 100/2. Each of these is great on the 5D2 anyway. I'd spend quite a bit of money on the adapters. I might replace my OM 2N with an OM 4Ti ... but I might not.

My rangefinders could go to the happy hunting ground and I'd use the cash to upgrade my 1D4 to a 1DX. Or maybe I'd try a Sony in a year or three once they sort out the ergonomics a bit.

So having done that, I would have made my gear more flexible but also less convenient to use. I'd then see whether I could live with the result. I'd probably hate it. :-\


----------



## tayassu (Jun 18, 2014)

Well I think:
2x1DX
5DIII
Zeiss 2.8/15mm
Canon 4/17mm
Zeiss 2.8/21mm
Canon 2.8/24-70mm II
Sigma 1.4/50mm
Canon 2.8/70-200mm II
Canon 1.2/85mm II 
Canon 4/200-400mm 1.4 Ext.
Canon 4/600mm II
1.4x Ext. III
2x Ext. III

The Pentax 645Z and Nikon D800E are very nice, but I don't find their lens selection to be satisfactory...

And as long as I'm dreaming, I'm completely happy with my current setup...


----------



## tron (Jun 18, 2014)

steliosk said:


> buy from scratch..
> hmm
> 
> 5D3 + 70-200 2.8 IS II for action
> ...


85L is slow focus and maybe overpriced but it is not soft.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 18, 2014)

85L is slow focus and maybe overpriced but it is not soft.
[/quote]
+1 mine is very sharp


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 19, 2014)

Not to mention that the 85L mkii is faster than the original... though a turtle is technically faster than a snail... but still.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 19, 2014)

I am shocked.. shocked I say, at the responses to this question. ;D 

Imagine asking this question on a Canon fanboy site and finding out that the vast majority of members say they would re-buy Canon. Never saw that coming. LoL

I would imagine that if this same question were to be asked on a Nikon fanboy site, the responses would be equally "surprising" ;D

OP, when you posted on Canon Rumors, did you really expect people to respond "If I lost everything, I would dump Canon?" 

That's why I love coming to Canon Rumors. 8)


----------



## tron (Jun 20, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I am shocked.. shocked I say, at the responses to this question. ;D
> 
> Imagine asking this question on a Canon fanboy site and finding out that the vast majority of members say they would re-buy Canon. Never saw that coming. LoL
> 
> ...


Back in the 80's I had a Konica Autoreflex TC with a 40mm f/1.8 (OK, I still have it). I also had bought a Sigma 70-200 (or 70-210) lens. When I lost that lens (YES, lost! it's a big story!) a colleague suggested that I turn to Canon. I got an EOS 620 with 35-105, 100-300 and a 420EZ flash. So switching brands can happen. Admittedly not often but it is still possible.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 20, 2014)

If I lose all my gear and have to start over, the it'll be:
EOS 70D + EF100-400 L IS
Sony a7 + 55/f 1.8 + 70-200 f/4 OSS + 24-70 f/4 OSS + 10-18 f/4 OSS


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> If I lose all my gear and have to start over, the it'll be:
> EOS 70D + EF100-400 L IS
> Sony a7 + 55/f 1.8 + 70-200 f/4 OSS + 24-70 f/4 OSS + 10-18 f/4 OSS



Interesting approach...

One of my 5D III ended up on ebay. The other will be there when 1DX II is announced


----------

